# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Jiŭzhāng, Photonic quantum computer, China

## Airicist

Physicists led by Chao-Yang Lu and Jian-Wei Pan of the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC) in Shanghai performed a technique called Gaussian boson sampling with their quantum computer, named Jiŭzhāng.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quantum computational advantage using photons"

by Han-Sen Zhong, Hui Wang, Yu-Hao Deng, Ming-Cheng Chen, Li-Chao Peng, Yi-Han Luo, Jian Qin, Dian Wu, Xing Ding, Yi Hu, Peng Hu, Xiao-Yan Yang, Wei-Jun Zhang, Hao Li, Yuxuan Li, Xiao Jiang, Lin Gan, Guangwen Yang, Lixing You, Zhen Wang, Li Li, Nai-Le Liu, Chao-Yang Lu, Jian-Wei Pan

December 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Light-based Quantum Computer Exceeds Fastest Classical Supercomputers"
The setup of lasers and mirrors effectively “solved” a problem far too complicated for even the largest traditional computer system

by Daniel Garisto
December 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Jiuzhang achieves quantum supremacy

Dec 4, 2020




> The Jiuzhang quantum computer has achieved quantum supremacy (quantum advantage), according to the study “Quantum computational advantage using photons”, published in Science on 3 December 2020. Pan Jian-Wei, professor, University of Science and Technology of China, explains how the Jiuzhang quantum computer was used. 
> Credit: 
> Quantum computational advantage using photons
> Han-Sen Zhong, Hui Wang, Yu-Hao Deng, Ming-Cheng Chen, Li-Chao Peng, Yi-Han Luo, Jian Qin, Dian Wu, Xing Ding, Yi Hu, Peng Hu, Xiao-Yan Yang, Wei-Jun Zhang, Hao Li, Yuxuan Li, Xiao Jiang, Lin Gan, Guangwen Yang, Lixing You, Zhen Wang, Li Li, Nai-Le Liu, Chao-Yang Lu, Jian-Wei Pan
> Science, DOI: 10.1126/science.abe8770
> Video courtesy of China Central Television (CCTV)

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese scientists say they’ve achieved a quantum computing breakthrough"

by Shiyin Chen and Bloomberg
December 4, 2020

----------

